# Results: The Bell Tree People Choice Awards 2012



## Jake (Jan 1, 2013)

Spoiler: Funniest Member



No one





Spoiler: Most Creative member



Zr388





Spoiler: Best Username



RoosterInURbutt





Spoiler: Most Mature



Justin; even though him and everyone else are all immature little ****s 





Spoiler: Most Active



Jake.





Spoiler: Biggest Animal Crosser



Mint





Spoiler: Nicest Member



Kaiaa (again srsly?)





Spoiler: Most Missed Member



No one





Spoiler: Member of the Year



Justin


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2013)

What's up with all of the no ones? Callie for most missed member 2012.

Congrats to everyone who won. Justin, you really deserve to be member of the year.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2013)

No one = no one got more than one vote for that category, so no winner


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2013)

Aww, thanks guys! I'm not exactly sure what I did to deserve Member of the Year but it's nice regardless. <3



> Best Username:
> RoosterInURbutt



I'm glad to see I'm wasn't the only one... haha.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2013)

Justin said:


> Aww, thanks guys! I'm not exactly sure what I did to deserve Member of the Year but it's nice regardless.



Active member, NL blog, became a mod, etc.

Teehee


----------



## Thunder (Jan 2, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Spoiler: Funniest Member
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is this ******* and what's so special about him?


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Who is this ******* and what's so special about him?


 
dnt b a smart ass u lil *****


----------



## Caius (Jan 2, 2013)

asdfghjk People voted for me


----------



## Kip (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, I'd vote for Callie for most missed member. I just forgot ;'^';

And as for the nicest user Kaiaa was the only one that popped into my head but i know that there are a lot of nice people here.




*Congrats to errboday!*

Oh and as for funniest member. I'd either choose mino or RoosterInURButt


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats to everyone, But this years one (I mean last years) wasn't as good as hyped as the others which was probably why there were quite some 'no-one' results.


----------



## SodaDog (Jan 2, 2013)

sigh.....

Again.... I LOST!!!

Why couldn't i be the most missed member?!


----------



## Kip (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought you were here the whole time?


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2013)

Kip said:


> I thought you were here the whole time?



This, Also I either you got a name change recently or I have no idea who you are...


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> asdfghjk People voted for me



<3 you


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 2, 2013)

Aww I'm actually in shock, I didn't expect that! Even though I just know the votes were rigged.

I voted for you Zr388 =p


----------



## Kip (Jan 2, 2013)

I voted for my self as most Creative User forgetting about Zr388 & Thunderstruck!


----------



## Mint (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow.  I didn't think anyone would vote for me. 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Caius (Jan 3, 2013)

SockHead said:


> <3 you





Kaiaa said:


> Aww I'm actually in shock, I didn't expect that! Even though I just know the votes were rigged.
> 
> I voted for you Zr388 =p



SLKGFSJFKSHF ;~;


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> sigh.....
> 
> Again.... I LOST!!!
> 
> Why couldn't i be the most missed member?!



Because No One was an irreplaceable member of our community.


----------



## Mino (Jan 3, 2013)

Rigged.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 3, 2013)

There should have been a craziest member. Surly I would have won.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 3, 2013)

Nobody submitted a vote for funniest member? But... I did? Same for most missed member, I believe.


----------



## Viriel (Jan 3, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> There should have been a craziest member. Surly I would have won.



You mean, the most annoying member ? Sure you could have easily win kid


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Nobody submitted a vote for funniest member? But... I did? Same for most missed member, I believe.



I think Jake means that nobody got more than a single vote. Which I find hard to believe but maybe.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2013)

Justin said:


> I think Jake means that nobody got more than a single vote. Which I find hard to believe but maybe.



yes this is correct, and i am being serious in that no one got more than one vote.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 6, 2013)

Results look exactly like what I submitted.


I wasn't the only one who voted, was I?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> yes this is correct, and i am being serious in that no one got more than one vote.



Why not just add a #-way tie?

Also who were te runner-ups? :0


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Why not just add a #-way tie?
> 
> Also who were te runner-ups? :0



because then there would be like 5 winners for one category

i'll post them in a sec actually i'll just post who got voted for each catagory

Funniest;
RoosterInURbutt, Jubs (Justin), Thunderstruck, Jake,  sleepingsickness, Brad, Mino, Jas0n

Creative;
Kip, E765, Jake, Zr388, Zr388, Zr388, Zr388, sleepingsickness, Zr388, Zr388

Username;
Prof Gallows, E765, Jake, RoosterInURbutt, Prof Gallows, Grawr, sleepingsickness, Roosterinurbutt, RoosterInURbutt

Mature; 
Justin, Kumarock11, Jake, Justin, Justin, AndyB, Mino, Prof Gallows, Lookyhooky

Active;
Jake, Jake, Jake, 'that Bidoof guy', sleepingsickness, Jas0n, Jake

Animal Crosser;
Mint, Justin, Jake, jvgsjeff, sleepingsickness, Zr388, Mint

Nicest;
Kaiaa, Kaiaa, Jake, Justin, Kaiaa, AndyB, sleepingsickness, Kaiaa, Kaiaa, Kaiaa

Missed;
Nightray, rover AC, Rafren, Callie, Grawr, Tyler (OCM), sleepingsickness, Smart_Tech_Dragon_15, Nigel

Year;
Justin, Sockhead, Jake, Justin, Keenan, sleepingsickness, Justin, Jeremy

These might explain a few things too;


Spoiler


----------



## Caius (Jan 6, 2013)

>animal crosser.

*what.*


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> >animal crosser.
> 
> *what.*



sockcock troll vote xo


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> because then there would be like 5 winners for one category
> 
> i'll post them in a sec actually i'll just post who got voted for each catagory
> 
> ...



Are you only calling me mature because of my love for animals? You said I was crazy and inmature. I'm so sleepy......I spent almost the WHOLE night awake.. At least I saw the sun rise!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> sockcock troll vote xo



Was Sockhead being voted moty also a troll vote


----------



## Caius (Jan 6, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Are you only calling me mature because of my love for animals? You said I was crazy and inmature. I'm so sleepy......I spent almost the WHOLE night awake.. At least I saw the sun rise!



Aww how cute. Almost a whole night awake.


----------



## Mino (Jan 7, 2013)

Jake. said:


> because then there would be like 5 winners for one category
> 
> i'll post them in a sec actually i'll just post who got voted for each catagory
> 
> ...



This was supposed to be a secret ballot. ****'s unconstitutional.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

>Most Mature. *Really? Wait a second... Yep I had one vote for most mature...* Didn't really expect this since not many people know me... Well thanks whoever gave me this vote anyways...  *Whistles off to the nearest store*


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> >Most Mature. *Really? Wait a second... Yep I had one vote for most mature...* Didn't really expect this since not many people know me... Well thanks whoever gave me this vote anyways...  *Whistles off to the nearest store*



u voted urself for nicest member obv u r not mature


----------



## Trundle (Jan 7, 2013)

how in the name of jubs did I get votes for creative


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Mature;
> Lookyhooky


No. Just... no.


Jake. said:


> Year;
> Keenan


I am truly honored.


Jake. said:


> Missed;
> rover AC


Rover is still pretty active...


----------



## SockHead (Jan 7, 2013)

Keenan said:


> I am truly honored.



i vote for you. you gain honor.


----------



## Caius (Jan 8, 2013)

SockHead said:


> i vote for you. you gain honor.



that gif...


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> that gif...



actually it's spelled honour instead of honor so it would be honooourr!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2013)

omg so offended I wasn't voted for anything i'm ragequitting now

But anyway congrats to the people who won ^-^

...but seriously what happened to this years competition I don't even.


----------



## Caius (Jan 8, 2013)

E765 said:


> actually it's spelled honour instead of honor so it would be honooourr!



Actually it's of the latin word honos or honoris. Honour and honor are the same things. The difference is that it's usually spelled without the u in America. Both are correct.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 8, 2013)

E765 said:


> actually it's spelled honour instead of honor so it would be honooourr!



shut it


----------



## Elijo (Jan 8, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Actually it's of the latin word honos or honoris. Honour and honor are the same things. The difference is that it's usually spelled without the u in America. Both are correct.


Same with color and colour.


----------



## Princess (Jan 10, 2013)

Jake. said:


> These might explain a few things too;


:3 d'aw


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 10, 2013)

JAKE, Y U NO VOTE ME 4 STUPIDEST NAME


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 10, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> JAKE, Y U NO VOTE ME 4 STUPIDEST NAME


I think you're mixing up two categories. Stupidest member, which was sadly left out this year and then Best Username.


----------



## Sora (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope you mean stupid in a friendly way lol. There should also be one for Coolest Signature. I think Bacon Boy could've won that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 10, 2013)

Sora said:


> I hope you mean stupid in a friendly way lol. There should also be one for Coolest Signature. I think Bacon Boy could've won that.


Hey, I wanted to win one category. If they had stupidest member, I might have had a chance.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 12, 2013)

Ur not stupid. Me stupid. I dont even know my multiplication tables.


----------



## Mino (Jan 12, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Ur not stupid. Me stupid. I dont even know my multiplication tables.



You've got to be more consistent with your spelling and grammatical errors dude.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a girl.


----------

